# Cl Findes



## dlane (Apr 15, 2015)

hi all I've been picking thru tools listed on cl for a while now here are some the finds 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
  These are just a few of the things I've gotten the qctp and holders aloris cxa is way big for my lathe and a little rusty he gave them to me free I'll get them cleaned up and sell them. The second pic was $50. I think I did good. More to come
Derrick


----------



## toag (Apr 15, 2015)

if i didnt have my heart set on a multifix... i'd be sending cash your way for the aloris


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 15, 2015)

what does pic 6 do? Ball/radius maker?


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 15, 2015)

Quit the haul there.  Lots of good stuff there. Oh and on the cxa Looks like it is time for a bigger lathe.


----------



## jtrain (Apr 15, 2015)

I also wonder what the item is in picture 6.  I'm with Cactus Farmer as a radius/ball turner. Is it crank operated?


----------



## brino (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow....great finds.

Item 6 looks like it could do outside radius cuts (ball) or inside radius (cove) cuts.

It was very hard to find a decent anvil out my way, too many ASO's (anvil shaped objects) with paint on every surface faces as soft as play-doh.

What's the make of that horizontal/vertical collet indexer?
Is is 5C or something else?

Was item 3 sold as a kiln or a heat treating oven?
Either way I can think of dozen of uses.....
What make and temp range?

Almost enough to want to move from CA (country code Canada) to CA (state California)...........


----------



## dlane (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi all , the 5c collet indexer is hardinge ,the anvil is hay budden , the kiln was given to me and have not got a chance to look it over yet forgot the name if it needs to much work I'll convert it to a forge . I picked this stuff the day before I left for Texas "we're I am now" so didn't get a chance to go thru things very well ,had to pack , when I get home next week I'll be going thru it all and let you all know. 
Before I left I put the aloris cxa and a bunch of Albright drill chucks he gave me in diesel to stop the rust while I'm gone,
The aloris and tool holders weren't too bad should clean up good but the Albright chucks may be to far gone x5 .
Yes I beleve pic 2-4 is a radius turner ,has no name but well made the crank handle rotates the cutting tool , my lathe with the kdk tool post only takes 1/2" tools so it'll have to be modified or a tool holder for use by me. He pretty much gave me the rusty stuff and the aloris cxa I'll clean up and sell as it won't fit my lathes . The burs are diamond w 1/4 " shanks
	

		
			
		

		
	



Get back to youall in a few days
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Apr 16, 2015)

Unfortunately the chucks were in a area of shed where the roof leaks, his dad passed away 2years ago and this stuff sat there till now ,  he sold about half of the tooling to a guy for $20,000 a lot of carbide inserts and high end tooling and I've Ben picking the rest for cheep as he is trying to clean out dads old place to sell it.
Derrick


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 16, 2015)

These are just a few of the things I've gotten the qctp and holders aloris cxa is way big for my lathe and a little rusty he gave them to me free I'll get them cleaned up and sell them. The second pic was $50. I think I did good. More to come
Derrick[/QUOTE]


YOU SUCK!!!!!!
excellent pickin' there!!!


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for finding that stuff for me.   I sent you a pm with where to ship it to.


----------



## dlane (Apr 17, 2015)

And that's not all I also got for free a milk crate full of  1/2 sheets of good black abrasive paper / cloth all grits  , and a bunch of Teflon And  plastic bushing material  3-4" x 24" L  , new hoit drills in cases a number set and letter set and fraction set all shiney but packing greese is old and caked on them along  with the 1/2" shaft larger drills in pic
 these Dp vices and clamps all well made American iron. I made the aluminum jaws for the vice on bottom
The kiln is a Duncan dk820 tag says 2345 f on it not sure if it works.
I was really there looking for the Biax scraper motor to go with the scraper blades I got from him earlier but this stuff jumped out at me. I've ben picking this place for a while now but the rest is going to auction next week.
When I get back I'll be cleaning this stuff up and am sure I'll have some questions thanks
Derrick


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 17, 2015)

This may be a little bit of a hi-jack...

I have been researching aluminum casting... been reading about metal forges.  One though I had... was to find a used kiln and convert it to waste oil burning.  Seems the major issue would be to strip out the electrical stuff and bore a hole into the side at the appropriate place and angle... and build a blower/burner.  
One thought I did have... was whether the kiln would handle the heat load.

Anyone tried this?  

THX in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## dlane (Apr 17, 2015)

If I convert this kiln it will use a roofer tar melting propane torch, oil makes too much smoke for cali, the kiln lineing can get up to 2350 f with no problems. But that project will be down the road a while after I clean up the other stuff.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 17, 2015)

I understand... we all have to live within the bounds of our area.  Here in GA... We have a burn ban in the metro Atlanta area, starts on May first, and runs until the end of Sept.  No burning of yard waste... and certain kinds of trash.  I think the waste oil will get by... as long as I adjust the burner for no smoke.  

The reason for asking... is it seems simpler to find a used kiln and adapt it... than build the pot part of a forge from scratch.  I doubt I will attempt to melt anything other than AL or CU... the latter for recycling purposes.


----------



## dlane (May 16, 2015)

Hi all, I went to the yard sale at this guys dads house , the tooling is dwindling down . I did pick up some other items , 
Lots of other demming drills 40 , 10# of quick release air couplings US made, 
19 n, octagon/ square /em, hardinge 5c collets ,  two reels of bandsaw blade, 20# of hold down tooling , all sorts of other small stuff
Got a 24 compartment card file cabinet that had a bunch of reemers in it , a couple 6" lathe chucks ( slight rust) 
All sorts of extension taps and regular ones, 10pair of cord plugs , a bunch of ss 3/8valves, cool mist setup,
I'll keep the common size reemers but what to do with all the other reemers ?.
Not sure what to do with kiln as I've made a small forge, the weed burner won't work but I'm making a burner of my own design.
Derrick


----------



## dlane (May 25, 2015)

One B A cridex boaring bar and Aloris ca holder . 1-1/2" x 20" 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 And a few other things I'll sell , I have no use for them they are in classifieds 
	

		
			
		

		
	



3c collets , no mame on holder 
	

		
			
		

		
	



3 mt 
Derrick


----------

